
U.S. Airlines Unbowed by Beijing’s Demand to Call Taiwan Part of China - edward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-airlines-arent-complying-with-beijings-demand-they-call-taiwan-part-of-china-1528968606
======
dekhn
I think it would be awesome if Trump tweeted outright that Taiwan is not part
of China and that China should man up and deal with it.

It seems like there is a long history of the US verbally appeasing China over
issues like this while actively supporting Taiwan. Tough talk seems to get
their attention way better than verbal appeasement.

------
394549
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.is/rUMsN](http://archive.is/rUMsN)

